# Bootable iso that won't boot



## cdo7 (Apr 27, 2007)

How do I make a bootable iso into a cd that will boot?
I have tried several programs that burn isos to a disc, but it never boots.
it's not the iso, I can't get any bootable iso to boot.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Did you burn it as an "image" file or just burn it as a plain file? Try Imgburn http://www.imgburn.com/.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

If you use Nero 6 go to Recorder then click Burn Image -


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

If you're not a Nero fan also try CDBurnerXP Pro. 
It's really awesome and allows you to burn images among other things.
It's free, too.


----------



## cdo7 (Apr 27, 2007)

tried nero and cdburnerxp pro but i just got another iso to work so i think it must be the iso itself, yes burning as imaages


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like you're good to go!


----------



## cdo7 (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah well... it took me two weeks to get that 600mb iso


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Two weeks? 
omg.
Why? Sloooow connectivity?


----------



## cdo7 (Apr 27, 2007)

nah, im just lazy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's a bootable image, and you burn it correctly as an ISO image, it should boot.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

just out of curiosity, what is the ISO file? Like JW said, if it is a bootable image, it should boot.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Check BIOS to see if it is even set to boot from cd drive.


----------



## joymi2 (May 16, 2007)

Hi RootbeaR:
How do you check the BIOS to see if it is set to boot from the drive.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Couriant said:


> just out of curiosity, what is the ISO file? Like JW said, if it is a bootable image, it should boot.


 waiting for a reply


----------



## joymi2 (May 16, 2007)

I just tried to Burn my ISO as an image in Nero 6 and nothing is showing at all. The burn states it was successfully but nothing shows up what am I doing wrong. that makes 9 discs used.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Two things you should try if you haven't. Try burning the ISO image to a CD on another computer with a different burner and since/if you've tried many different programs and gotten the same results, consider the possibility you have a corrupt ISO image which could have happened during download or could even be in the source image. A second download of the ISO should cure the former, corruption of the source can only be confirmed by other users getting the same result. If you want to give out the source I'd be willing to download it and see if it works for me if you can't find out any other way.


----------

